# Faller returns



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*Check out ebbay Item number: 290049188845*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nicked from Slotforum!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like braided track? Also the go-carts are suppose to be actual HO scale. Now that might be ab interesting new chassis and motor

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wheels look like brass also...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Found their newest brochure:


http://www.faller.de/pdf/nhFaller2006.pdf


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have a feeling that this is not a race set per say... But a decoration for a train set...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

noddaz said:


> I have a feeling that this is not a race set per say... But a decoration for a train set...


 Which is how the first Playcraft sets (Pre- Aurora ) were originally marketed.
As the many odd events on the HO world over the last 35+ years have indicated, "never say never"

Neal :dude:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

In Switzerland you can even find it in a special wallet limited edition serie, but the price is, %&*" expensive - $1.00 is around 1.3 Sfr

http://www.proidee.ch/shop/SID_zr4Guppp2W7ppLeEFcau2kLfJPpF/F=produkt_formular/P=02_CH_530618/SUCHTEXT=bahn/SUCHTEXT_EINGABE=bahn/ID_SEITE=1/MODUS_SEITENANSICHT=/LINKTRACKER=volltextsuche


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

zanza said:


> In Switzerland you can even find it in a special wallet limited edition serie, but the price is, %&*" expensive - $1.00 is around 1.3 Sfr
> 
> http://www.proidee.ch/shop/SID_zr4Guppp2W7ppLeEFcau2kLfJPpF/F=produkt_formular/P=02_CH_530618/SUCHTEXT=bahn/SUCHTEXT_EINGABE=bahn/ID_SEITE=1/MODUS_SEITENANSICHT=/LINKTRACKER=volltextsuche


If I am getting this right. It costs over $1000.00 US?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

No a little less than a grand, around $ 900 :drunk:


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello,my name is Stefan and i´m from germany.This is my first posting at the world biggest talk.
The Faller track is a lot smaler than our H0 Tracks.The cars can´t drive at a regular H0 Track,because everything is smaler.In germany we are all interestet for the buildings,because they are H0 and they where the original from the 70`only the Colour is different.
Regards Stefan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

CrazySlotter said:


> Hello,my name is Stefan and i´m from germany.This is my first posting at the world biggest talk.
> The Faller track is a lot smaler than our H0 Tracks.The cars can´t drive at a regular H0 Track,because everything is smaler.In germany we are all interestet for the buildings,because they are H0 and they where the original from the 70`only the Colour is different.
> Regards Stefan


welcome friend, can you post comparison pictures of the cars and track?


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry,I can´t do it yet,because Faller sell it at the middle of december and the pictures we have where from a trade fair.But when we got it I post the pictures.
Stefan


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

If you read some of the stilted small print in English, it indicates the cars go around at a set (but variable) speed. Yeah Buddy! Wouldn't be long before American ingenuity would retrofit a couple of Parmas.
Most of these Faller carnival ride type products go for $80 -150. Just under a grand seems a little excessive.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

CrazySlotter said:


> Sorry,I can´t do it yet,because Faller sell it at the middle of december and the pictures we have where from a trade fair.But when we got it I post the pictures.
> Stefan


Cool. thanks in advance


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller GoKart track*

Hi folks,

I´m finally back here again (not only because my buddy "crazyslotter" finally found his way to this fine place now too... :dude: ).

As I reported back in February (after visiting the Nuremburg toy fair where I saw the track live) the new Faller GoKarts are really cool! Much smaller than all other chassis (despite those weird Micro Machines), but I´m quite confident they´ll be a great basis for tinkering! I think they can be converted to run on standard (i.e. Tomy, Tyco etc.) track by modifying their P/U system quite easily although I fear that their tires may ride on the track rails.  

Anyway: I preordered a track set kit (2 car(t)s included) as well as another 2 chassis for modifying. The track set is quite reasonably priced (around 130 EUR = 170 $) and the cars are IMHO really cheap (17 EUR each i.e. about 22 $) regarding they have brass chassis and wheels! I´m really looking forward to these new toys!!!  

BTW: The cars are not only running at fixed speed! The sets are complete with a repop of the old Faller controllers from the 70´s so a Parma trigger will work just fine! :thumbsup: 

Of course the limited edition (track in a briefcase) is expensive (much too expensive for me), but it´s a colector´s item. And don´t most of us know how crazy serious collectors can be...? :hat: 

And the repop of the vintage Faller buildings (pits and grandstands) is a cool thing too as kits as well as finished buildings from the 60´s to 80´s were always far too pricey for me! 

Finally as far as someone above oracled Faller going back to their roots - no, I don´t think they will! The "real" Faller slot car theme is and it will remain history. Sad, but true. On the other hand: Who needs Faller cars today? We have T-Jet chassis (NOS as well as AW etc.) and a wide variety of bodies available (cheap JL, AW and uncounted "cottage industry" items)! :wave: 

Have a great weekend! Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

claus! great to hear from you!

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand why companies invest in making these oddball scales. Wouldn't maske more sense to conform to one of the the 4 scales and max out the profit margin? If those cars were HO scale and they were somewhat affordable, Faller wouldn't would make MUCH more money? 

Just wonderin'


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

welcome back Claus. missed ya. me and the wife are tinkering around with the idea of hitting up the next German slot car fest in march 2007. i'll let you know.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

So Faller is starting to make new slots??

WOW!  This is the best news I heard in a very long time!

I may just start picking up a few of them when they are more readily available-

I've always liked the Faller stuff! I hope they do some more trucks!  

This is exciting stuff!

Thank you for staying on top of these type of things, Deane-
You seem to put a bit of time researching this stuff, and I truly appreciate it!


Auto-World who? :devil: 




Regards, my friend-


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello everybody,
now I have found a picture at the german H0 Forum.It shows the different between an original T-Jet chassie and new Faller Chassie.
http://forum.h0slot.de/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1909

Best Regards Stefan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

CrazySlotter said:


> Hello everybody,
> now I have found a picture at the german H0 Forum.It shows the different between an original T-Jet chassie and new Faller Chassie.
> http://forum.h0slot.de/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1909
> 
> Best Regards Stefan


What is the motor???


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool pic... a chassis that small has some interesting possibities


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Really interesting... bigger than a MicroMachine but as the other pictures of the Karting suggest, it should be lower than a Micromachine....Would really like to see a motor view too...

Should consider to buy some maybe


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Is it worm gear driven?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Those are some realy small tires and pick up shoes. The chassis would make a great foundation for the smaller cars that always end up out of scale - mini cooper,etc.
Jim


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hmmm....The bus systems look pretty cool as well.....can allway use a shuttle in from the back parking lots...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Bob Beers has some of these but I don't know how to get in touch and I don't think he posts on any forums other than the Andy Meyer DL. Slugger has some on order too...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> I don't understand why companies invest in making these oddball scales. Wouldn't maske more sense to conform to one of the the 4 scales and max out the profit margin? If those cars were HO scale and they were somewhat affordable, Faller wouldn't would make MUCH more money?
> 
> Just wonderin'


I believe they are HO, but g0 carts are smaller than cars, so the chassis has to be smaller too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I gotta agree With Jimmy. When I saw these, the first thing that came to mind was that these would make a really cool Cushman/John Deere pit mule. Maybe even a hot rod golf cart! How about a Formula VW flashback? Watch out here comes the Meter Maid! Definately got possibilities here! Gimmee, Gimmee, Wanna, Wanna......... BH


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Runs on 12V it seems.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow, that go cart is ultra tiny! What a neat idea.......hmmmm.... I might just have to pick up one of those go carts someday.


----------



## BBailey (Dec 4, 2005)

I found this set which is like the Faller set.

http://www.bitsandpieces.com/shopping/search/^Unique+Gifts^For+Kids/08-W5710.html?productPrefix=P


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

BBailey said:


> I found this set which is like the Faller set.
> 
> http://www.bitsandpieces.com/shopping/search/^Unique+Gifts^For+Kids/08-W5710.html?productPrefix=P


That URL did not work for me. Is it an expensive race in a case set?


----------



## BBailey (Dec 4, 2005)

Try to cut and paste it 

http://www.bitsandpieces.com/shopping/search/^Unique+Gifts^For+Kids/08-W5710.html?productPrefix=P


----------

